# Aquarium Salt



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a sumo loach and 3 panda corys and 3 green corys and an amazon puffer...and my apple snail...I would like to add aquarium salt to aid in immunity...would this possibly harm them? I just don't know what to do...


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Are the fish showing any signs of illness? I only use salt in my freshwater tanks, when treating for ick. 
How is the knight goby doing in fresh water?


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Actually yes ='( Two of my panda cories have fin rot but are showing signs of recovery. Artemis, the betta, she's got it too...however, she hasn't gotten any worse or better. The amazon puffer and knight goby have ick...well I think the knight goby does...hes just got one white spot thats visibly raised on his left side a few millimeters behind his pectoral fin. Um he seems to be doing fine, but I'm not sure. I'm beginning to doubt his well being in a feshwater tank. But the knight gobies at one lfs are in freshwater and theyre big, healthy, and vibrant colored. So Idk...a bit of salt i think would help him...he usually chills on the top of the amazon sword leaves...He is also tame enough where hell let me pet him...however he will move away if he doesnt wanna be bothered...
























My amazon puffer clearly has ich...gah...what have I done wrong...I change the water every week, about a 25% change, ammonia reads zero, nitrite reads zero...sigh...im really starting to feel sad


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I keep my night gobies in brackish. Funny thing, I have had mine close to a year. They have always been very shy and hid in the rock work at the bottom of the tank. A few weeks ago, all 5 decided to hang out at the top of the tank. Now, very friendly, try to take my finger off when I feed them. An amazing change in personality.

What is your ph? Some brackish fish are said to do well in freshwater, as long as the ph is high. 
Have you tried extra water changes? Some times daily pwc can help fish heal. So, maybe only the puffer with ick? Can you get a picture of the puffer? Is it covered or just a few spots?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Following up on TM's suggestions with which I agree. One spot does not mean ich, it could be something else or nothing at all. Regular good tank maintenance is the best preventative for many issues. I would ensure good water quality, weekly 50% partial water change, and provide water parameters in the preferred range for the fish; in other words, all the fish in an aquarium should share the same or very similar requirements respecting water parameters.

I have no personal experience with gobies, so will leave that for those like TM who do; if they prefer (or should have) brackish water, they should be in a tank where that can be provided to ensure their long-term health.

Your other fish certainly should not be subjected to brackish water or any salt, unless necessary as a direct medication. Corydoras have a sensitivity to salt (along with most chemicals and medications). And C. panda are especially prone to such things. The sumo loach, _Schistura balteata_ is freshwater, coming from hillside streams and requires plenty of oxygen. In my opinion, salt would be detrimental.

Salt can have a significant effect on fish not requiring it; here's a good article for reference: Frequently asked questions on using salt | Practical Fishkeeping magazine None of the authorities cited in this article recommend salt in freshwater aquaria unless required for medication. I think this is good advice. Your plants will not appreciate it either.

Byron.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh my I forgot to check ph! hahah Um the puffer definitely has it...hes not covered, but hes definitely speckled with it, cuz there is no way he'll stand still long enough for me, haha. I went to check my ph, it reads 6.7, so thats in a good range. I may have to set a new tank then for the goby...none of the lfs around where i live keep the gobys in a brackish setup, except for that fish place/that pet place...I just did a small ~12% water change, focused heavily on the gravel. I make sure every fish I have can have similar requirements...the tank is also divided in a sense, the left side has a heavy current, but the right sight is much subdued by the amazon sword. So i make sure to meet requirements need for my fish, environment wise as well parameter wise. So, how would you guys suggest treating the ailments that are plagueing me and my buddies? Any specific methods/medicines you use? Geez...my other two tanks have no problems ever...


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to add on, the white spot on the knight goby looks like a bacterial infection. Defiantly not ick.
Post a picture of puffer and tell your ph when you can. 

Fish that are not kept in water to their liking, are prone to disease and infections. The KG's infection may have been brought on by stress. Brackish/marine salt is not the same as fresh water salt, so I think adding salt will do more harm than good.

We need to find some solution. I don't think the store will let you return an ill fish. Do you have an empty tank available?

*** Sorry, my post was slow, I see you already replied.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Byron, any good advice for treatment?

It sounds like you have both a bacterial infection and ick at the same time. You can not treat for both at the same time.
I use the heat treatment for ick, but higher heat will cause a bacteria infection to spread even faster.
Your ph is to low for the knight goby, I think you are going to need to re home or setup a brackish tank.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

5 Gallon tanks are really cheap...if thats doable, I can keep the goby in that for a little...idk what to do ='( I'll try to get a pic of the puffer if I can...can you help me in the process of setting up a brackish tank for the goby, TM?...i'm not planning on getting anymore fish, so a tank for him is all i'm going to get...it's really weird because ive been using melafix...And yeah, I know about the wrong environment bringing about stress...I see so many mixed opinions on how to maintain a habitat for KG...


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You often read lots of debates on what type water brackish fish can live in. It is confusing. 

A 10 gal tank would be better, but if a 5 is what you have, I guess we will have to work with it.
I would love to help you with setting up the tank. Its close to my bed time. Try to read up some, make me a list of questions and I will answer what I can tomorrow.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Darn...I tried getting a pic of the puffer, he's tooooooo fast. Poor Mojo...what to do, what to do...


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Alright, thanks TM =) I'll see about getting a 10 gal sometime this week...I'll send you a pm tomorrow


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

From the intervening posts it seems a new brackish tank will be set up for the goby. I'll leave that to you TM as npjpkac will pm you. That will mean the goby with the bacterial infection is separate from the others in freshwater, and the puffer has the ich.

I would treat the ich with Aquari-Sol; in my experience it works well with less stress on sensitive fish. The bacterial I'll leave to TM.

Byron.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I have Jungle Ick Guard 2 for scaleless fish...have you ever used that?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

npjpkac said:


> I have Jungle Ick Guard 2 for scaleless fish...have you ever used that?


I've not used this myself, and just now I did a search online and got such divergent opinions I wouldn't want to say yea or nay. Perhaps other members have used it and can comment.

Corys are particularly sensitive to chemicals and salt, and there is copper in most ich medications which is why they recommend half dose for sensitive and scaleless fish. I've used Aquari-Sol with my very sensitive characins (pencilfish) and corydoras without any loss, although they clearly do not particularly like it. I never raise the temp, and the ich is gone within a few days. Treatment has to be maintained for several days due to the nature of the ich cycle, and the comment on the Jungle website that one treatment works makes me wonder.

Byron.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I have been following through with a normal routine...because I don't believe any medication works in one dose...I've never seen Aquari-Sol in my area...I'll have to look again...thanks, Byron


----------

